# Change Toggle Icons in Dropdown?



## Dafryinpan (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where the drop-down toggles are located to change the look of them? Are they png files or xml edits? I use to do this all the time but I can't seem to locate them on this phone.
Thanks in advance

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

SystemUI. Apk

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dafryinpan (Dec 20, 2011)

gigatopiloto said:


> SystemUI. Apk
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


No they are actually in lidroid.apk. at least on beans rom

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

